# Monthly Boxing Column



## Newyorkknicks07 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Monthly Boxing Column*​

I will now be publishing a monthly column on writingforums.com about boxing. This month, I would like to talk about Floyd Mayweahter Jr. Mayweather is supposedly on top of the boxing world after beating Ricky Hatton in 10 rounds. I have to admit, it was an impressive win, showcasing some of Floyd’s best skills.
But Floyd is not number 1.
It is true; Floyd has a flawless record of 38-0. Its true Floyd has won about 6 different world titles. But it remains true that Floyd Mayweather has yet to face a worthy opponent. 
His first “challenge” was against Diego Corralles. I admit, beating Corralles is impressive, but Corralles was fading back then, and would die 1 or 2 years later in a motorcycle accident. 
His next “obstacle” was against an up-and-coming Jose Luis Costillo who gave Mayweather about all he could handle. Mayweather barley held on to a unanimous decision. 
He went on to fight mediocre lightweights and a junior welterweight to face a fading Aruto Gatti. 
He TKO’d Gatti in a fight which I believe he could’ve gone farther in. However boxing needed a superstar, and Mayweather happily went along and accepted the role.
He beat Zab Judah who was once great, but at that point was a pretty bad fighter. Judah threw a low blow at Mayweather, following a ringside brawl that included his crackhead uncle.
The million-dollar pay-per-view fight against Oscar De La Hoya proved to be a huge disappointment. The aged De La Hoya should’ve been dominated by Mayweather. But to no avail, Mayweather put on a half-ass performance,
So, there you have it. The “highlights” of Mayweather’s career consist of beating fading champs. They are made out to be highlights by organizations like the WBO and IBF because without a superstar, or a cash cow, they would go out of business.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Dec 26, 2007)

That De La Hoya/Mayweather fight was a HUGE dissapointment.

Cool idea for a weekly column on here.  If I were you, though, I'd either try to make it a more traditional editorial/sports writing style, or just go crazy kind of like Reilly does.  Seems like good practice either way.

I like boxing and the variations of ultimate fighting, so I'll look forward to reading this when I can.


----------



## Newyorkknicks07 (Dec 26, 2007)

Malone said:


> That De La Hoya/Mayweather fight was a HUGE dissapointment.
> 
> Cool idea for a weekly column on here. If I were you, though, I'd either try to make it a more traditional editorial/sports writing style, or just go crazy kind of like Reilly does. Seems like good practice either way.
> 
> I like boxing and the variations of ultimate fighting, so I'll look forward to reading this when I can.


 
thaks for the support!


----------



## Eli Cash (Dec 27, 2007)

If Floyd isn't the current #1 p4p, who is?


----------



## Newyorkknicks07 (Dec 27, 2007)

Manny Pacquiao. Look at his record. He dominated Marco Antonio Berrera (while showing him mercy, mind you). He's beaten Erik Morales in a 10 round TKO, also KO'd Jorge Solis who was the WBC Featherweight Champion at the time, beat Morales again in a 3 round KO, and is likeley to beat Juan Manuel Marquez for his next fight.


----------



## Vee (Dec 31, 2007)

I look forward to hearing about the heavyweight fight coming up in February.


----------



## Newyorkknicks07 (Dec 31, 2007)

Vee said:


> I look forward to hearing about the heavyweight fight coming up in February.


 
I'll try to talk about it, but personally i don't think the fight is going to be that much. Klitschko is very unchallenged in the heavyweight division and the fight will probably be lame.


----------



## Vee (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats cos the Heavyweight title fighters aren't American or Western and thus no one really cares.  When was the last real interest?  Holyfield-Lewis maybe.


----------

